# DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel"?



## Grimmex (23. Juli 2017)

*DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel"?*

Was mich schon immer interessiert hat ist inwieweit DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel" ist.

Nehmen wir ruhig mal die 2 Extreme:

Ich habe ein Board, welches max. DDR4 2133 MHz unterstützt. Wenn ich jetzt DDR4 mit 4266 MHz draufplöpse - läuft die Kiste dann (natürlich wenn dann nur mit 2133 MHz)?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel"?*

Ja, funktioniert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel"?*

Jeder DDR4-Speicher läuft langsamer als spezifiziert, das ist kein Problem (ein 4266er und ein 2133er Riegel sind baugleich, nur die Chips sind anders selektiert und das XMP anders programmiert - hardwareseitig ist das genau dasselbe).
"abwärtskompatibel" ist aber was anderes, nämlich DDR4, 3, 2, 1 - und das funktioniert nicht (also ein DDR4-Riegel passt nicht in einen DDR3-Slot usw.


----------



## Grimmex (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel"?*

Gilt das Ganze auch für Boards mit SO-DIMM DDR4?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Juli 2017)

*AW: DDR4 "abwärtskompatibel"?*

Ja, natürlich. Die Chips auf SO-DIMMs sind die gleichen wie die auf regulären DIMMs. Die können auch alle "untertaktet" werden wenn nötig.


----------



## Noob007 (19. März 2021)

Frage ?Ich bauch mal nen Hinweis zu diesen Rams, was brauch ich an DDR 4 Ram? um diese zu ersetzen?

diese habe ich 2 x und will endlich mal 2 x 16 oder 2 x 32 gb?  Zu mal ich ein  absoluter  Anfänger bin. DAAAANKE D:

G.SKILL F3-1600C11S-8GNT Arbeitsspeicher 8 GB DDR3,​


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. März 2021)

Noob007 schrieb:


> was brauch ich an DDR 4 Ram? um diese zu ersetzen?


Das ist abhängig von deinem Mainboard und der CPU was möglich und was sinnvoll ist.

Und nein, DDR4 passt nicht in DDR3-Boards


----------



## Noob007 (20. März 2021)

dann lohnt sich nur noch der Kauf eines neuen Mainboards?


----------



## Venom89 (20. März 2021)

Jep. Die passende CPU nicht vergessen.


----------

